# Copam CP-2500 or Roland Roland CAMM-1 GX-24 24" ???



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

Which one should i go for?

want a 24" .

mainly cut vinyl for tees....please advise...

can you get it from the uk? of just from uscutters? im swaying towards the cheaper one tbh.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

I prefer the GX-24 however the Copam seems like a great machine for the money. I would get in the game with either unit. If you can sell, the ROI happens pretty fast so you can always upgrade later if you find it necessary.


----------

